# is anyone out there living calabria!



## snowdrop

Hello
I have just joined the forum today. My husband and I plan to sell up, we live in UK, and move to Calabria. we are buying a townhouse on a development which should have been finished a year ago so we are still in the limbo stage! is there anyone on this site from the UK who has moved to calabria and give us advice etc. thanks ... in anticipation x:clap2:


----------



## gelsomina

snowdrop said:


> Hello
> I have just joined the forum today. My husband and I plan to sell up, we live in UK, and move to Calabria. we are buying a townhouse on a development which should have been finished a year ago so we are still in the limbo stage! is there anyone on this site from the UK who has moved to calabria and give us advice etc. thanks ... in anticipation x:clap2:


Calabria is beautiful, underrated but needy. Do your research well. There are alot of developments going on and going on and going on, forever... Checkout if there are supermarkets, or better still, 'centro commerciale' (large undercover shopping centres) nearby. Liveable towns are mostly by the coast. Hospitals are also a consideration. Having been to other parts of Italy, Calabria, I found, is the only province in which many houses/apartments do not get completed, showing ugly, unrendered brick facade, for tax reasons! It's the culture but also because there is no investment in the south, no prosperity.

Good luck


----------



## snowdrop

thanks very much for your reply. we are hoping to relocate to San Sostene on the east coast near Soverato - that is - if our house ever gets finished!


----------



## italy

there are lots of calabria forums i think that are often set up by people that are experiencing delays with off plans purchases being finished.. you have to work out which have been set up by sellers trying to sell developments and which are more people orientated.. 

anyway Google should pull you up a wealth of info and hopefully you will be able to get some firm info on your development..its a nightmare down there.. but there are forums where you get videos posted of progress or lack of.. and much more info.. one does a class action forum where a development was mis-sold.. other forums have happy tales.. its the bad stories that make news.. so they are the ones you here most about..but there are some that are positive.. that are not covers for property agents and developers.. its a specialist area and i have not looked into it all for a year it was too depressing.. to be honest and i will get a kicking for this with federal changes being instigated here so that regions will have to support themselves i would not go anywhere near Calabria apart from holidays.. 

its a big truth that its popular with Italians.. but they always rent unless they have family property from the past.. no one buys south of the lazio/abruzzo line it makes no sense where there are still 2 million buildings that are not registered and are not going to be.. the date to legalize them has passed... its a summer holiday resort ... and thats it.. outside of that its a nightmare


----------



## snowdrop

Oh my god. thanks for all that but you have us worried now as we do plan to live there full time as we think its a beautiful place. Re other forums and developers etc . yes, we are picking up a lot of info from other would be purchasers, although the developer is extremely slow - theres a surprise - in coming forward with very much information.
having said that we do expect everything to be finished this year and we'll see what happens then. thanks for taking the time to respond - appreciate it.


----------



## dio62

*Hi ther, Im moving to calabria too*

Hi,

I'll be moving to calabria too ! Been Living in London for the past 16 yrs !

I've to change, I'm fed up with the miserable weather 

Hopefully I'll exchange contracts by the end of February 2011 and plan to move immediately after that.

got a lovely bargain flat in 7th century house near Melito (on the unspilt jonian coast) it's just 5 mins drive from the sea.

I hope you get you property finished soon, I was born in Italy, pls feel free 
to contact me in case you get stuck
with the infamous Italain burocratic System.

Hope to see you all in Calabria

Ciao a tutti, Peter


----------



## snowdrop

*thanks and good luck with your move!*

Hi Peter
thanks for taking the time to reply. the reason we ended up buying in Calabria as well was mainly to do with the weather - and drinking a bottle or two of red wine - trawling the internet one night!! We aim to be 'retired' over there and do nothing much. how about you?
I bet your flat is lovely. we are buying into a new development. we made the decision in an instant and didnt give it much thought at all. if we had we may not have had the courage to do it.
we aim to s ell up here but we have a static caravan which we will stay in when we come back for visits - which i will want to do a lot because i will miss my daughter! we find flights difficult though as we live in the north of england so its not like we live anywhere near London where we could get direct flights. Last time we went we drove 2 1/2 hours to an airport here for the flight to naples, then 3 hour train trip down. why didnt we buy somewhere where budget airlines go all the time !!??? I'll look up your place on the map and see how far away you are. please let me know how it all goes for you and good luck.

ciao for now - babs and peter
lane:


----------



## Tuffareo

We purchased a holiday home in Zambrone 3 years ago and it is not as gloomy as some claim. Location is all about what suits you. I would not want to live in Scotland, but I would never advise others - it is down to personal choice.

Take a look at the Calabria homes forum and you will find a wealth of information there on good and bad developments, together with updates on developments including latest photos.

Good luck

Roy


----------



## snowdrop

Hi thanks for that Roy. We looked at Zambroni but decided on San Sostene. anywhere is going to be better than months of constant rain, wind and snow!!!


----------

